# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Em tập làm trục A bằng đồ chơi của bác Ba gác

## Tuanlm

B1 Đặt mua bộ đồ chơi 



Bác ấy bao ship máy bay luôn  :Big Grin: . Đích thân chủ nhân mang hàng bay dzô ĐN, lại còn mời uống bia nữa chứ.

B2 Ướm thử



Lôi cái mâm cặp 3 chấu ra mới thấy, mịa nó là loại bắt ốc phía sau



Không sao, xách lên nhà Tuancoi chế độ


....Hình như có vấn đề, phải nén ảnh đã. chờ chút

...vẫn không được

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Bác này có con spín giống mình thế, nhưng sao bac bắt có 2 con ốc một bên thế sao đủ cứng.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác này có con spín giống mình thế, nhưng sao bac bắt có 2 con ốc một bên thế sao đủ cứng.


Hì hì, em là dân ngoại đạo, lắp lên chạy đc là em thấy tốt lắm rồi. Mà em thấy ổn mà bác, chỉ có điều bi bị rơ, kêu lắm.

----------


## kzam

Bác Tuấn lờ mờ ở ĐN à? Bác ở đoạn nào cho em ghé qua học hỏi với

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

> B1 Đặt mua bộ đồ chơi 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác ấy bao ship máy bay luôn . Đích thân chủ nhân mang hàng bay dzô ĐN, lại còn mời uống bia nữa chứ.
> 
> B2 Ướm thử
> 
> 
> ...


Đang chờ giải nén  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Chọn sai tỉ số nén nên file cứ trơ ra

Tình hình là khoan to 3 cái lỗ ren M6 xuyên tới trước.



Mũi khoan bị cùn, bác Tuancoi phải mài



Mang về nhà, để đó... xử cái khác

Chuẩn bị miếng nhôm ( Bác Tuancoi cho) để phay cái mặt bích phụ




Lại bị gì rồi, chiều mần tiếp, em đi ăn đã

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## Tuanlm

Phay mặt dưới thì nó như vậy nè.



Độ chính xác tự chấp nhận đc



Lật lại phay mặt lưng



Độ chính xác cũng tự chấp nhận đc



Tiếp tục tạo bậc 3 cái lỗ bắt ốc cho mâm cặp.

Đồ nghề của em chỉ có vậy



đây là mũi khoan bậc, mài bằng máy cầm tay



Cũng tự chấp nhận đc dù lỗ bậc nhỏ hơn tiêu chuẩn



Tra mũi khoan để TAP



M6 thì lỗ khoan D5.1

Tap thì có 2 lựa chọn



em chọn phương pháp này



........Dài rồi, sợ Ếch la

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cho em đặt hàng 2 cái mặt bích giống y chang vậy luôn, bác sẵn có bản vẽ quuát luôn giúp nhé. Trả công xứng đáng  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Hii hii, để em gởi cho bác, file cad thôi. Mai mốt dzô SG uống bia

----------


## ppgas

> Hii hii, để em gởi cho bác, file cad thôi. Mai mốt dzô SG uống bia


Ok bác, ptlink24@gmail.com
Mà cái bich đó nhôm hay sắt vậy?

----------


## Tuanlm

Nó bằng nhôm bác ơi, vì máy em chỉ ăn hiếp đc nhôm thôi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lỗ m6 thì cứ khoan 5mm thôi chứ 5.1 chi cho kiếm mũi cực ạ. Mà thường taro trên nhôm em hay chọn mũi nhỏ hơn bảng tiêu chuẩn một xíu, như M8 e khoan 6.5, taro xong ren sâu, sắc nét lắm. Còn trên sắt thì cứ tiêu chuẩn thôi, sắt cứng quá thì khoan rộng tí. hihihi

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Thành phẩm



Gá thử



The End

----------


## hung1706

Hehe làm luôn chống tâm chứ end chi sớm vậy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## huyquynhbk

Cụ PPgas có thích làm bằng sắt k? quăng e bản vẽ e làm cho.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Em đang mò cách gởi file lên đây. Cái laptop nó ko chơi vs em nữa. Hình như Win10 x64 nó ko hợp với forum thì phải.

file bản vẽ 2D, 3D
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17F5...ew?usp=sharing

em dùng Autocad cho 2D, Sketchup cho 3D và Sketch U Cam cho Cam

----------


## Diyodira

> Thành phẩm
> 
> 
> 
> Gá thử
> 
> 
> 
> The End


sao bác không làm thêm eke cho nó hợp tổng thể, bác có thể gắn miếng sắt đứng thụt vô khoảng 50, rồi làm eke nắm phía sau

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

> Cụ PPgas có thích làm bằng sắt k? quăng e bản vẽ e làm cho.


Hehe vậy trăm sự nhờ bác huyquynh nhé. Hôm nào ra HN hậu tạ.
@cụ Tuanlm gửi giúp cái bản vẽ với nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hehe vậy trăm sự nhờ bác huyquynh nhé. Hôm nào ra HN hậu tạ.
> @cụ Tuanlm gửi giúp cái bản vẽ với nhé.


Em gởi phía trên rồi đó bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ Tuấn lm gia cố thêm chút vào cái bản mã đứng trông nó khỏe hơn. Em có bộ giống hệt của cụ  . keke

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác Tuấn lờ mờ ở ĐN à? Bác ở đoạn nào cho em ghé qua học hỏi với


Em hay ngồi quán VDay, số 218 Phan Đăng Lưu, bác rảnh thì ghé giao lưu. Tè le phôn 0935393137

----------

kzam

----------


## Tuancoi

> Chọn sai tỉ số nén nên file cứ trơ ra
> 
> Tình hình là khoan to 3 cái lỗ ren M6 xuyên tới trước.
> 
> Đính kèm 60950
> 
> Mũi khoan bị cùn, bác Tuancoi phải mài
> 
> Đính kèm 60951
> ...


À du... Chụp ảnh ở vùng phi quận sự nè. Lộ hết bí mật quốc gia...hi hi

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác Tuanlm,
Tình hình là bác huyquynh (cảm ơn cụ huyquynh đã làm giúp mà lại còn bao ship) đã giúp cho cái mặt bích theo bản vẽ của bác, nhưng tìm điên cái đầu vẫn không thấy cái mâm cập nhỏ xíu. Ở góc chết tiệt nào hay bán mịe nó rầu  :Smile: . Bác cho hỏi cái mâm cập của bác là d65? Nhật hay chị na vậy, để đi mua lại cho chính xác. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đồ China bác ơi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## GORLAK

> Hi bác Tuanlm,
> Tình hình là bác huyquynh (cảm ơn cụ huyquynh đã làm giúp mà lại còn bao ship) đã giúp cho cái mặt bích theo bản vẽ của bác, nhưng tìm điên cái đầu vẫn không thấy cái mâm cập nhỏ xíu. Ở góc chết tiệt nào hay bán mịe nó rầu . Bác cho hỏi cái mâm cập của bác là d65? Nhật hay chị na vậy, để đi mua lại cho chính xác. 
> Cảm ơn.


Mâm đó hình như D80 bác ơi, mâm của e mới là D65

----------

ppgas

----------


## nnk

cũng đua đòi làm trục A, ham hố nên làm luôn trục đôi

----------


## phuocviet346

Đây có ai dư mâm 80 không

----------


## ppgas

> Mâm đó hình như D80 bác ơi, mâm của e mới là D65


Chỉ giúp chổ mua nhé lak  :Smile:

----------


## nnk

> Đây có ai dư mâm 80 không


mâm 80 sg thì tạ uyên bán nhiều mà, hơn 900k/cái

----------


## GORLAK

> Chỉ giúp chổ mua nhé lak


E ship ở India về bác ơi, tới VN tầm 1.8tr

----------


## linhdt1121

Thấy các bác làm trục A xôm quá, em cũng đua đòi chút.



Cấu hình như sau:
   + Step size 57
   + driver m839
   + hộp số harmonic size 14, tỉ số 50:1
   + mâm cặp D80.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ppgas

Cái này lên mới đẹp nè :Smile:

----------

maxx.side, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Cái này lên mới đẹp nè


Ai có bán cái này vậy bác?

----------


## Fusionvie

Em chơi loại 4 chấu này cho chắc :d

----------


## GORLAK

Đừng chơi 4 chấu nếu bác ko chạy khối/cây vuông. 4 chấu kẹp trụ tròn vãi lắm

----------


## Fusionvie

> Đừng chơi 4 chấu nếu bác ko chạy khối/cây vuông. 4 chấu kẹp trụ tròn vãi lắm


Không hiểu ý bác lắm, 4 chấu tự định tâm mà bác

----------


## ppgas

> Ai có bán cái này vậy bác?


Tình cờ anh em tụ tập cafe thì chú Thịnh CBNN lòi ra 2 cục  :Smile: 
Nghe nói hắn còn kha khá ở nhà, bác hù dọa hay năn nỉ nó đi

----------


## CKD

> Tình cờ anh em tụ tập cafe thì chú Thịnh CBNN lòi ra 2 cục 
> Nghe nói hắn còn kha khá ở nhà, bác hù dọa hay năn nỉ nó đi


Chua lắm bác ơi!
Em nhờ chị Na cho nhanh bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Chua lắm bác ơi!
> Em nhờ chị Na cho nhanh bác ạ.


có luôn

----------

